# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Cafe organico o cafe convencional

## FEDERICO

Sobre este punto que muchas veces existe confusión en los agricultores, lo orgánicos consideran que son orgánicos porque no le hacen nada al cultivo, solo dejan que produzca y punto y en el café esto es crítico. Aquel que desea hacer cultivo orgánico o convencional debe tener claro que ambos son sistemas de producción y por tanto ambos son rentables, en el momento que no son rentables realmente el sistema no funciona. En el café son importantes dos actividades la poda y la nutrición, sin ellos el sistema de producción no funciona, sea orgánico o convencional. La poda es vital en el café porque donde produce este año no vuelve aproducir y conforme la rama esta mas lejos del tronco principal cada vez más la producción es menor y si deseamos producir 50 qq de cafe pergamino entonces la planta tiene que tener a disponibilidad de los nutrientes necesarios para esa producción sea del suelo, sea de fertilizantes orgánicos o de fertilizantes químicos, aquí no importa el sistema de producción que se este utilzando hay que alimentar a la planta.Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de café orgánico sumaron US$245 millones en 2011 Café Orgánico cafe organico Curso:Manejo Tecnificado de Cultivo de Café Convencional/Orgánico en Selva Central (29/04/09) Café orgánico representa el 56% de los cafés especiales producidos en Perú

----------


## Alex Rivera

Muy buena sugerencia, y que debemos tener encuenta. Para tener una mejor producción.

----------

